
A 17-year-old invented an ingenious way to instantly stop bleeding - DeusExMachina
http://uk.businessinsider.com/a-17-year-old-invented-vetigel-stops-bleeding-instantly-2015-6
======
devnonymous
This should have a 2015 tag. Seems like progress have not been as fast as they
hoped and probably is still vaporware.

    
    
      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vetigel
      https://cresilon.com/index.php/vetigel/
    

Also, previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9761644](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9761644)

